
Ask HN: Is full page video practical? - andrewstuart
I notice full page videos on various websites.<p>It&#x27;s something I&#x27;d like to do but maybe not such a good idea because people don&#x27;t have fast enough computers&#x2F;broadband?<p>What do you think?
======
pedalpete
Depends on where your users are. In many places, broadband has enough
penetration and users won't have an issue.

In others, bandwidth maybe an issue.

We have customers in NZ, who have bandwidth issues with our product, we are
constantly working to improve.

The majority of our customers and market are in the US & Europe. So we have a
large video on our homepage. It is more valuable to show the larger market
what we can do, than it is to dumb everything down for the much smaller
market.

Don't do video because you want to (unless it's just a personal project), but
look at how video would benefit your product, and let that be your guide.

